# Hydraulic pump



## belacdrofnats (2 mo ago)

This may be a stupid question but I removed my hydraulic pump from my Yanmar 1601D tractor and now I’m not sure which way it bolts back on to the motor. Does it make a difference which is top or bottom when putting it back on the motor? And if it’s put on wrong, would it cause the pump to blow out the shaft seal? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

get it backwards and you outlet will be oriented towards you suction hose and vice versa


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Would think your pump should be marked with suction and discharge. If not take a look at these pictures to distinguish. Big line is suction line, small line is discharge. New Hydraulic Oil Pressure Pump 194420-41110 Fits for Yanmar YM140 YM140D | eBay

I wouldn't think a backwards hookup would blow out the seal. Just my opinion.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

It would just run dry, not do anything. If you keep it up, it will burn up the pump thanks to lack of lubrication.


----------

